# any good car leasing to recommend in singapore?



## chimchim (Jun 21, 2014)

I just moved to Singapore and looking at leasing a car instead of buying because of the high downpayment here. Any good recommendations?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Given the extremely high cost of anything related to cars, and the very good public transport network, the best recommendation you can get is take public transport and taxis instead.
(A leased car will cost you S$2000 or more a month, not including petrol and parking/toll charges. You can take an awful lot of taxi rides for that!)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

start at ST701 - The Leading Online Classifieds

the only company I dealt with for lease is Motorways ...


----------



## syfc (Jun 22, 2014)

I have used motorway b4 and find their services so-so. I switch to this company Atlantic. I show them my contract and they offered me better pricing. On top of that they are very service oriented and responsive. They provide free airport service also. When i was on short term business trip, i just need to park the car in airport carpark and they will come collect. When i returned, they will put back the car in the carpark. Saved me a lot on parking fees and no need to worry about battery flat and called for recovery. Few of my colleagues have used them and they are very satisfied with their services.

Give this guy a call and see what they can offer. He's been in this line for more than 10yrs. Eric 98288825


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

syfc,so you decided Motorways is bad by showing their contract to another company and got better pricing than from Motorways ? and then???? 

nice, not

I knew few Cayenne and M3 and MB 190 on lease from motorways and none complained

oh, battery running flat doesn't happen in tropical Singapore ... even after a month of non-use 

what car did you lease from Motorways btw ?


----------

